

RetroBSD: Unix for the Microchip PIC32 - rbanffy
http://retrobsd.org/wiki/doku.php/

======
justincormack
I have a box to install this on, its a cool project. It even has a C compiler
that runs on the host...

------
CaseFlatline
Amazing. BSD on Sub $20 boards. They list a bunch of hardware that it runs on
and also include support for a simulator so you can try it out without
hardware.

~~~
ris
"BSD on Sub $20 boards."

I'm not sure that's the amazing bit seeing as you can get a Raspberry Pi for
not much more than $20.

~~~
rbanffy
Considering the requirements, I'd say you could build a BSD machine for less
than U$10 (the microcontroller is about US$5). Nowhere near as functional as a
Pi, but much smaller.

